# Lion Nathan Brewery Auckland



## mayzi (9/3/07)

Couldn't believe it, the wife actually took me to Auckland the other week, first holiday in who knows how long. We went a did the Lion Nathan brewery tour. Its the first one that I've ever done and I was bloody impressed! They really pump some grog out. Highly recommend it to anyone, cost was $15NZ so about the same in AUD and it goes for a couple of hours. Includes as much Lion Nathan product you can consume in about half an hour at the end of the tour so you get the chance to make up for it. The breweries bar is probably the best I have ever been in. They have modified three of their old kettles and use these as the bar, seating and merchandise area. 
Check out the pics of the bar. 

I'm jealous as hell of the weather they have over there. It stayed a constant 24c the whole time. Perfect brewing weather!!!


----------



## barneyhanway (9/3/07)

shame the beer that comes out their taps is crap.


----------



## mayzi (9/3/07)

barneyhanway said:


> shame the beer that comes out their taps is crap.



this is true but we takes what we can gets.


----------



## jaytee (9/3/07)

Is that where you got the bar runners Mayzi - did they have any Mac's beers on tap ?

See the brewery may be shifting anyway

http://www.realbeer.co.nz/blog/blog.html

http://tvnz.co.nz/view/page/411415/1011300


----------



## razz (9/3/07)

It's a shame not all pubs face their taps that way. :chug:


----------



## mayzi (9/3/07)

jaytee said:


> Is that where you got the bar runners Mayzi - did they have any Mac's beers on tap ?
> 
> See the brewery may be shifting anyway
> 
> ...



Yeah got the runners fromt hem for next to nothing. They only had Red and Steinlager on tap but had everything else on bottles. 
Didn't know that about the move. Incredible to think that they could move it. They'd have to build first and have the two places running at once and then close down the old one. $$$$$$$$!

Kiwi are you?


----------



## mayzi (9/3/07)

razz said:


> It's a shame not all pubs face their taps that way. :chug:



The taps actually face both ways which I thought was brillant. :beerbang:


----------



## jaytee (9/3/07)

> Kiwi are you?



Yup, and you'll also find a few around the forum masquerading as Aussies too :chug:


----------

